# L1 visa and temporary relocation abroad



## ALBoston (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello

I hope someone can help me with my request. 

I was in the US on an L1B visa until I moved to the UK to work for an affiliate of the same company. If my company wants to transfer me back to the same office I was in before in the US, can I use my existing (and still valid) visa or did it become invalid when I started my job in the UK - and my company needs to file a demand for another L1B visa?

Thank you

AL


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ALBoston said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope someone can help me with my request.
> 
> ...


Your L1 was tied to a specific position/function.


----------



## ZeroEcho (Aug 17, 2016)

I am in the same boat, I left in April but am doing exactly the same job I did in USA but getting paid in the UK currently (same boss, still USA based!) but now need to visit for a client visit. 

Is my L1B still valid (I don't think anyone knows I left officially)? The only difference is I was CompanyX, Inc. on my Visa and now I am CompanyX, Limited on my contract. Same job title, same function, same customers.

Or do I need an esta to return?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's a short term visit, you can probably do it on an ESTA (i.e. visa waiver).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ZeroEcho said:


> I am in the same boat, I left in April but am doing exactly the same job I did in USA but getting paid in the UK currently (same boss, still USA based!) but now need to visit for a client visit.
> 
> Is my L1B still valid (I don't think anyone knows I left officially)? The only difference is I was CompanyX, Inc. on my Visa and now I am CompanyX, Limited on my contract. Same job title, same function, same customers.
> 
> Or do I need an esta to return?


What do you mean by 'US based'?

Your L1 was based on your relationship with Company X, Inc. who reported the end of your term. Company X, Limited is another entity. 

If you are eligible to use ESTA and the purpose of the visit is a brief meeting it will probably go through. Considering that you have a cancelled L1 on record yiu may want to look into B1.


----------



## ZeroEcho (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.

Twostep - same boss, who is still US based, as in, my boss is in the USA.

I don't think CompanyX, Inc. has notified anybody about anything they didn't mention anything to me about having to do anything Visa-wise when they flew me home and gave me a new contract as part of Company X, UK limited (a subsiduary of CompanyX, Inc.)

I guess HR missed a step, do you happen to know what should have taken place? 

I am having similar problems with tax status W9 vs. W8-BEN too, sounds like it could be related.

I've applied for an ESTA and it went through so hopefully that will go through when I arrive this weekend.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is the employer's responsibility to notify USCIS.


----------



## ZeroEcho (Aug 17, 2016)

I'll kick them and see if they did (or find out on my own when I arrive!). Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How long ago did you leave the US to go back to the UK?


----------



## ZeroEcho (Aug 17, 2016)

5 months ago (I've just about got settled)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Even if they wouldn't notice the difference in company, 5 months is a bit long to say you just went on vacation to visit the family. ;-)


----------



## ZeroEcho (Aug 17, 2016)

True though the reason we came back was my girlfriend (also on L1B) hated her new USA job (not what was promised when we went out) and due to visa type then had to get a job back in UK (same company, different role) so we both ended up coming back except I've carried on doing my exact same job here but it's the kind of job where 50% time is spent working with team in U.K. and 50% time working with customers in USA. 

Point is I could probably explain it away as helping her move back (kind of true, I do regret coming back now tough) As I am actually wondering if when I see my boss face to face next week if they would let me return state-side.

Don't know if I can bring myself to move again though.. all the faff of selling up to move out there then buying everything then shipping it all back again and finding somewhere to put US sized furniture. 

That wasn't something we thought much about when we got them to transport everything back. Funny thing is we were only out there for 2 years...

Sorry for hi-jacking OP's thread!


----------

